

Barclays.com now redirects to home.barclays - ca98am79
http://barclays.com

======
dogma1138
I wonder if the funding of dictators like Robert Mugabe and Teodoro Obiang and
laundering money for Iran and North Korea while conjuring numerous schemes to
avoid paying taxes is in their citizen report this year.

------
dhardy
Seems like it would be wise to also redirect www.home.barclays.com...

~~~
dogma1138
why?? the hold point is that they just got a .barclays tld...

------
dazc
I wonder why they are still using www?

~~~
kozukumi
I wondered why they are using www.home.barclays and not just www.barclays as
most people are used to www. It _means_ it is a website to many people.

~~~
medmunds
I wondered why they aren't just using 'barclays' without any subdomain.

Turns out A and MX records are prohibited on "dotless domains":
[https://www.icann.org/news/announcement-2013-08-30-en](https://www.icann.org/news/announcement-2013-08-30-en)

------
joshstrange
Even more interesting they don't appear to be listening for HTTPS traffic...

